# Famous Blondes - Fancy Dress



## ceri2 (Mar 5, 2008)

My friend is having a fancy dress birthday party soon and the theme is Film Characters /Celebrities.

I need ideas for famous blondes i could go as.. either cartoon characters, celebrities or film characters..

So far i have thought of:

Tinkerbell

Barbie

Marilyn Monroe

..and a few others that arent suitable.

I want to wear a dress, and look girly, so if you have any suggestions please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## tuna_fish (Mar 6, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit?


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 6, 2008)

Blondie lol?


----------



## magosienne (Mar 6, 2008)

oh yes, Blondie ! Gwen Stefani ? i'm sure i saw her with a dress in her No Doubt years. Alice from Alice in Wonderland ? lol, she's blonde and wears a dress.


----------



## KatJ (Mar 6, 2008)

whatever you do, please no marilyn monroe. that whole schtick is so over done.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whatever you do, please no marilyn monroe. that whole schtick is so over done. lol, i agree. not to mention IMO it is hard to really rock that look without looking fake.


----------



## LilDee (Mar 7, 2008)

put on a little black wig &amp; a red dress and go as Betty Boop





Or Penelope Pitstop.. probably nobody knows who I'm talking about, but it's a cartoon that I used to watch all the time in Holland.. haha






Or Wilma Flinstone?

Or Daphne from ScoobyDoo (i know her hair is red.. but it sometimes looks blonde



same with Wilma actually..)






Or Tinkerbell?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 7, 2008)

Ingrid Bergman? Grace Kelly? Pam Anderson? Heidi Klum? Scarlett Johanssen? There are soo many.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 8, 2008)

repunzel?

or how about cinderella


----------



## LilDee (Mar 8, 2008)

Or Alice in wonderland


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 8, 2008)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 8, 2008)

christinia aguilera back in her dirty days


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 8, 2008)

The original Hollywood blonde : Jean Harlow.


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 8, 2008)

Shirley Temple... that would be so naughty!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 8, 2008)

sandra dee or olivia newton john? or how about gidget? (the little surfer girl from the 50s?)

avril lavigne wears dresses now... all you'd need is a ton of black eyeliner and a pink clip in hair extension

or Samantha from bewitched... jeannie from I dream of jeannie...

hmm who else?

what about Reece Witherspoon in legally blonde? girly, pink, dersses... and easy to dress as, lol


----------



## Marshall (Mar 8, 2008)

How 'bout Betty from the Archie comics!


----------



## micheldk (Mar 10, 2008)

Some creative ideas!


----------

